
Safest Countries in the World for Covid-19 - doener
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2020/06/05/the-100-safest-countries-in-the-world-for-covid-19/
======
phillipseamore
Looking at the original report it doesn't give much detail. I'm perplexed to
see Iceland ranked at #22, for instance they are #24 in quarantine efficiency,
strange since they have traced every infection and 57% of those that tested
positive did so while in isolation (which they were put in after being traced
from an infected person).

Quarantine Efficiency is rated on:

-Scale of Quarantine: Iceland has put 6% of the population in isolation based on testing and tracing

-Quarantine Timeline: Started at first positive test, plan ready since end of January

-Criminal Penalties for Violating Quarantine: Heavy, never needed to impose

-Economic Support for Quarantined Citizens: Considerable for the whole population (not just quarantined) though some have been left out

-Economic Supply Chain Freezing: None

-Travel Restrictions: Same as EU

